

Suggestion: Make text posts display in a readable colour - TazeTSchnitzel

Same goes for ads. It's very irritating on the eyes.
======
EvilTerran
I agree. Text posts always being grey is also confusing -- text post pages
very closely resemble subthread pages, but in a subthread page, the top post
is only grey if it's been downmodded. Compare (picked at random off the front
page):

Text post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3966301>

Subthread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3965661>

I often find myself thinking "Huh, why has this post been downmodded? Wait,
no, it's a text post, not a subthread."

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That is exactly what annoys me about it too. It looks just like a dead or
downmodded post.

------
mooism2
PG has stated it's deliberate, in order to encourage people to post longer
submissions instead to their blog, and then submit the link to HN.

~~~
DanBC
Would a nicer solution be some coded limit for length of first posts?

